# Galveston Bay/Clear Lake windy & choppy 5/29



## johnybass

Headed out of the lake into the bay via Kemah, buddy got a new 150 hp 

motor on his skiff and wanted to see what it could do in some chop, so we took 

a beating for a couple hours and went back into the lake and picked up a couple 

reds, gafftops, did some exploring, looked for calmer water and found some 

tarpon back there. We saw a few about the same size rolling around but could

only get one to go. They stuck around for about 5 minutes, we went looking for

them with no luck. Secret bait.....shrimp under a popping cork while using 

Jedipileptic mind thoughts. The water was pretty high and 85 degrees.


----------



## johnybass

*add pic*

Daniel and his first Clear Lake tarpon


----------



## marc

That tarpon is big for a resident. Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meadowlark

WOW...lived in CLC for many years and never saw a Tarpon in Clear Lake...in fact I can't even remember ever hearing of one caught in Clear Lake in the last 40 years. Pretty amazing.


----------



## captnickm

That's insane. I have spent the better part of 30 hrs a week on the lake for the last 6 years and have never seen a Tarpon. Good Job!


----------



## Poon Chaser

I'm on it... Thanks for sharing


----------



## rvd

Nice! Congrats


----------



## Law Dog

Nice catch, Congrats!


----------



## goodwood

pretty amazing! unbelievable.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Very nice catch I fished in Tampa bay a few months back and we did not catch any that big nice fish.


----------



## Bill C

That's a pretty one. Congratulations.


----------



## Poon Chaser

if I find them... they will be fed one of these. 2 of my favorite tarpon flies. Going this afternoon.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tabrettlake

Thx guys, it was definitely a kick *** experience but to sweeten the story a bit, just a few hours earlier in the exact same spot I landed a 2lb large mouth bass. Tight lines !


----------



## rvd

That does sweeten the story! PC what do you call the fly on the bottom? I like it, what size hook?


----------



## Poon Chaser

rvd said:


> That does sweeten the story! PC what do you call the fly on the bottom? I like it, what size hook?


The bottom is a florida favorate. Silver king wings 2/0. I really like the orange and black though. tough to beat.

Me and another 2cooler set out to locate these pooons this afternoon... fishied from 4pm till dark but could not locate them. I will try again tomorrow.

We did find some NICE kinky looking spots though so it wasnt a total bust.


----------



## SpeckReds

I know back in the 50' and 60' and earlier there were Tarpon in Clear Lake. I have fished the lake for nearly 20yrs and have never caught one. Maybe some of what I thought were gar rolling were actually tarpon.
Guess I will have to pay closer attention.

Very Nice Catch.


----------



## Absolut

SpeckReds said:


> I know back in the 50' and 60' and earlier there were Tarpon in Clear Lake. I have fished the lake for nearly 20yrs and have never caught one. Maybe some of what I thought were gar rolling were actually tarpon.
> Guess I will have to pay closer attention.
> 
> Very Nice Catch.


That's what I'm thinking as well! Could easily be confused especially when you're not expecting tarpon back there.

I've talked to some guides who've said that tarpon are often caught in our areas up in some places where you definitely would not expect them to be, so I'm not surprised to see them up in Clear Lake.


----------



## Animal Chris

Even as recent as the late '60s you could find tarpon all the way up to Palacios. When the shrimp processing plant was still operating in the turning basin, you could find tarpon there until November, and there were some monsters in the mix. The shrimp boats and the processing plant would shovel the remains off into the bay and the tarpon would just lay there gorging on the cull. The only problem was that if you ever got one hooked, they'd immediately take you around a piling and break you off.


----------



## Sharkhunter

My son fishes Clear Lake a lot. I'll have to tell him some of those gator gar he tells me about might be ****!


----------



## callsignsleepy

Hmm, might have to pick up another hobby...


----------



## kelkins05

Really?! I live on Clear Lake and fish it a lot and have never or even imagined that there were tarpon in there! Crazy stuff... Thanks for the post!


----------

